# Kuwahara The E.t. Bmx Bike.



## jkent

The real deal. One of the actual Kuwahara BMX bicycles form the movie E.T. is up for auction.
This was the bike that actor Sean Frye as “Steve” rode in the chase scene.
This is probably one of the holly grail BMX bikes out there.
I just thought it would be cool to own.
Lot 1262: E. T. the Extra-terrestrial Kuwahara bicycle from the movie's climactic chase scene.
JKent


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Dale Alan

Now that is cool.


----------



## scrubbinrims

jkent said:


> View attachment 334515 The real deal. One of the actual Kuwahara BMX bicycles form the movie E.T. is up for auction.
> This was the bike that actor Sean Frye as “Steve” rode in the chase scene.
> This is probably one of the holly grail BMX bikes out there.
> I just thought it would be cool to own.
> Lot 1262: E. T. the Extra-terrestrial Kuwahara bicycle from the movie's climactic chase scene.
> JKent


----------



## scrubbinrims

I have plenty of baskets and this dude so I'm in...do they still make Reese's Pieces?
Chris


----------

